
"The Lean Startup" Author Eric Ries On Entrepreneur Being A Job Title - swohns
http://www.fastcompany.com/3003146/lean-startup-author-eric-ries-entrepreneur-being-job-title
======
hugomcastro
If I understand it correctly Eric is saying startup teams should have a
management guy, who will be responsible for keep things on tracks while the
rest of the team is building the product?

